# Sticky  RESOURCE: A Biblical Approach to Social Anxiety



## TruSeeker777

http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html


----------



## Paradox

That's a great read. Makes alot of sense.


----------



## daphne

Looks great, I will bookmark it for when I have the time to read it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## battle

Thank you very much for sharing. It's a powerful and encouraging piece of work. I badly needed it. I also have bookmarked it and wil study it. 

I also visited your website and have found many beautifull verses.

God bless you.


----------



## countrybumpkin

I've read that one before somewhere , I'm the young man at home because that's where I'm comfortable . I used to get invited out a lot but always turned them down , always wished I'd gone...


----------



## shawn20k

that is really true and an awesome article. I really truly believe that but living the life is so very tough I will desperately strive to make the appropriate changes. 

thanks for the post

Through God all things are possible


----------



## shyguydan

that is a really good read, thank you TrueSeeker for sharing this with all of us :thanks


----------



## Kitty

*thank you*

Thank you for posting this, Truseeker. It's awesome. Very very true indeed.

God has transformed my heart deeply, and what I have come to learn totally agree with what is said in that link. There is still a lot of places in my heart that needs to be worked on. I have to stop letting the fear of men control me. God owns me, my life is in His hands, not in other people's hands. God told us not to fear, not to worry, not be dismayed. Why don't I listen? God is bigger than anything, anyone!!!!!!!!

I know God will continue to transform my heart. We need to step out and let God take over. We need to humble our heart and submit to Him. The One that is in us is bigger than the world. I will pray for you all.


----------



## upandgo

countrybumpkin said:


> .. I'm the young man at home because that's where I'm comfortable . I used to get invited out a lot but always turned them down , always wished I'd gone...


me too. the "he hasn't gone anywhere in twelve years" part scares me to death though.


----------



## ShyGirl0087

Thank you.


----------



## SpesVitae

Just got through reading the article. I got teary-eyed. Thanks TruSeeker777 for posting it.

Peace be with you,
Marcus

My favorite section:
"God chose you to be His child before the world began.
That choice was based on His own good pleasure
Based on that choice, God called you to Himself
You are justified (declared righteous based solely on the work of Christ)
You will ultimately be glorified.


Everything that happens to you in life is designed by God to transform you into that ultimate expression of His glory. And the Father gave His Son to make this transformation possible. So how does this relate to the fear of man? Consider this. Since the Father chose to save you, and offered the very life of His Son to provide this salvation, then it follows that He will keep and protect you from all harm. This passage clearly states that God has justified you no one can effectively condemn or judge you. You are God’s chosen and belong to Him. He has set His eternal love on you. Since you have been accepted by God in Christ, then you are totally secure. If you believe this and keep it before you, then what others think of you or what they do to you will lose significance. If God is for us, it doesn’t matter what others may do to us. You belong to Him, and He takes perfect care of His own. There is nothing in this life that can break your relationship with God or separate you from His love. Other people, and even supernatural entities can’t even touch you without the permission of your Sovereign, omnipotent heavenly Father. I encourage you to allow the Spirit of God to minister this truth to your heart. As you meditate on it, then fear and insecurity will lose its hold in your life."


----------



## stillwaters

some awesome stuff there!!!!

thanks


----------



## perfectlycalm

That is a good post, I finally see some connections, and a little more understanding to what my root problems in life are.


----------



## NikkiVale

What a great guide, i have bookmarked this in my favorites folder and I've opened up my bible and started reading, which i haven't done in a while


----------



## Supalady05

Thank you so much TruSeeker777 for the site. I've bookmarked it so it can be a constant reminder in my life that God is with me.


----------



## rebekah

hi... i have social anxiety but its relaly strange cos im afraid ppl will think i lust after them when im with them.. and i dont noe how to behave with ppl as a result.. i dont noe why its this way. and i have unwanted sexual impulses too. does nyone identify with me??


----------



## Secretive

So are you saying S.A. comes from the devil and if we believed in God or were born again Christians it would no longer be a issue in our lives if we have faith in God and trusted him???????
I have to say I never thought of it as coming from the devil before it rather does make sense.


----------



## Astonish

Thank you so much for that! I too have bookmarked and will study it.

God bless You!


----------



## Down_But_Not_Forsaken!

Secretive said:


> So are you saying S.A. comes from the devil and if we believed in God or were born again Christians it would no longer be a issue in our lives if we have faith in God and trusted him???????
> I have to say I never thought of it as coming from the devil before it rather does make sense.


1 John 4:18 There is no fear in love; but perfect love casteth out fear: because fear hath torment. *He that feareth is not made perfect in love*.

As was also said in that article - the Bible says in Proverbs 29:25 "The fear of man bringeth a snare: but whoso putteth his trust in the LORD shall be safe."

I've been a born-again Christian for almost 35 years now and though i have had SAD and all it's accompanying symptoms for over 6 years, i will not despair. My hope is in Christ and His Word alone. For me, it is a test, and, boy, what a test! A very uncomfortable test. Christ desires to shake our confidence in anything but Him from our lives. Sometimes He allows sickness, diseases and disorders to keep us close and dependant on His strength, which is our joy and comfort! The enemy of our souls, Satan, is a liar and father of all lies - a defeated foe by the blood of Jesus!!

This passage has been a source of strength for me when daily struggling with SAD -

Isaiah 41:10 Fear thou not; for I am with thee: be not dismayed; for I am thy God: I will strengthen thee; yea, I will help thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my righteousness.

Isaiah 41:13 For I the LORD thy God will hold thy right hand, saying unto thee, Fear not; I will help thee.

FYI, "the right hand of my (the Father's) righteousness is none other than the Lord Jesus Christ Himself!!! :nw

Psalms 9:9-10 The LORD also will be a refuge for the oppressed, a refuge in times of trouble. And they that know thy name will put their trust in thee: for thou, LORD, hast not forsaken them that seek thee.

Meditate on God's infallible holy Word, sing praises unto the Lord our Redeemer, our mighty Tower and our Refuge in times of trouble. Pray as the Word says "without ceasing" Let the illuminating light of the Holy Spirit show you possible areas of unconfessed sin. Walk in humility before God and blameless. You will see the chains fall from your hands, feeet, and neck as the Spirit ministers to you the sweet freedom of life in Christ!!!

AMEN!!!

Ray


----------



## Denise2

I find this to be so true and trully God is the only one, who can deliver us.. Thanks for posting this. <><


----------



## beth2326

*Thank you*

I have printed this and will read when I have more time. I have diagnosed myself with SA and am ready to deal with it. I'm very hesitant about taking drugs for this. I am a Christian and I truly do believe that God is the only way I can overcome this. I'm very discouraged about my SA because it runs my life. The only thing I know to do right now is pray!!!


----------



## imhere2learn

Thanks for the article. I found a lot of helpful tips and information for managing SA on the rest of the S.A.S. website but didn't want to be totally dependent on myself for overcoming it. The article reminded me of a book I read many years ago that helped tremendously "The Search for Significance". Sorry, Can't remember the author but it is a Christian book that takes you deeply into your relationship with God and how you base your worth on His love and not the fickle love of people. Not that people aren't important but that you don't feel worthwhile when someone loves you and then lose that when they possibly stop loving you. I may get that out again. It is a great bible study with others. 
Thanks again :kiss


----------



## Down_But_Not_Forsaken!

imhere2learn said:


> Thanks for the article. I found a lot of helpful tips and information for managing SA on the rest of the S.A.S. website but didn't want to be totally dependent on myself for overcoming it. The article reminded me of a book I read many years ago that helped tremendously "The Search for Significance". Sorry, Can't remember the author but it is a Christian book that takes you deeply into your relationship with God and how you base your worth on His love and not the fickle love of people. Not that people aren't important but that you don't feel worthwhile when someone loves you and then lose that when they possibly stop loving you. I may get that out again. It is a great bible study with others.
> Thanks again :kiss


The problem alot of people see when looking at SAD is a lack of 'self-esteem' Actually, in all truthfulness, it is probably more an over-abundance of 'self-esteem' We are so concerned about how others see us. Our focus is on US!

We aren't loved by God and Christ did not die for us because we had any inherent 'worth' It was while we were unlovable, enemies of God that He took compassion on us and paid the price for our sin. God loves us not because we are worth it but because it is His nature to love and forgive.

Nowhere in Scripture does it speak of developing our 'self-esteem' - self-esteem is a very antichrist, new-age concept not rooted in holy Scripture. We are to have CHRIST-ESTEEM ("He must INCREASE, i must DECREASE) The one who loses his life for Christ and His gospel finds it - the one who seeks to hold onto it and "develop his/her self-esteem" will end up losing it.

Not popular, but truth nevertheless. This is something i'm continuing to learn from God and it's painful. The Bible says, "The fear of man (or the over-regard) brings a snare" If my focus is where it should be, on my blessed Lord and Saviour, i will care less and less how man views me.

"If God be for us, WHO CAN BE AGAINST US"! :nw :nw

Please pray about this and let God show you the truth! 

Ray


----------



## AliciaH

im going to read this more, it looks interesting


----------



## bbarn

thank you for the article. I've read a little so far and it's turning out to be really good. Somehow along the way i've lost my faith but each day i'm trying to gain it back again


----------



## Addi

Here´s a good site for ya: http://www.godtube.com

Of course it´s alot like youtube, check it out folks


----------



## Amelia

Thank you so much for posting that, TrueSeeker. It really puts things in perspective.


----------



## Lost1

Thank you, TruSeeker777 for this valuable resource. It's so true that this anxiety does not come from God but from something trying to separate us from Him. There have been countless times I've been unable to walk into church or a gathering of Godly people becasue I'm overcome by this fear. It is so helpful to know where to turn to (in the Bible) to set my mind "right" again and focus on God. Thank you for this.


----------



## SJG102185

that's really all we need.


----------



## AJMcFly

I quite liked it. It was a reminder that most of the disconnection from God is due to ego and selfishness and that goes with social anxiety/shyness. Social anxiety is there to protect and serve me as an individual - it's quite selfish when boiled down to that. It rather goes against serving God, then, and represents a closed heart. Hmm. I hadn't really thought openly about it being something, say, "sinful" as much as just a flaw or issue or problem. And I think by denying it is just as sinful as anything - from murder to adultery or whathaveyou - we feed it, and have been feeding it for much of our lives, and allowed it to contaminate our hearts.

Not to be preachy, though (though this is the Christian section! ). But at this moment, I feel like recognizing it as a sin and not just a painful issue, it makes me realize how important it is to confront it, rather than let it control me.

Thank you for the article. ^_^


----------



## avery

Thank you for posting this


----------



## xboxfreak

Thank you for this article.

I also found this article by John Piper helpful http://www.desiringgod.org/ResourceLibr ... t_Carried/

I have been a Christian for many years but never really thought to entrust all my cares to Him. I have been learning to trust Him with all my heart and it is helping me.


----------



## Renaissance

i've already read it 
appreciate it


----------



## zapapop

Thanks for the link. As a Christian I look for things like this.


----------



## zapapop

Piper is great - good article


----------



## Ericisme

Now that was a lot to read, I got a little of it though. I believe it's basically "pray and God will fix your SA" ? That's all I saw, things like that or similar to it. Goodluck with that.

Oh yea. I heard once that SA is evil or something like that. Is that true?



Down_But_Not_Forsaken! said:


> FYI, "the right hand of my (the Father's) righteousness is none other than the Lord Jesus Christ Himself!!! :nw


Did He really want everyone to literally bend over for Him to worship Him? Hmm, the Jesus I would imagine wouldn't even let people do that. Most the world doesn't care about Jesus, while the rest of the world worships Him to death. I just hope no new testaments say anything about blowing yourself up to kill non-believers(sound familiar?). I bet some of you would be capable of that.

Jesus would be ashamed. :no

Not meant in offense. But really...? Reminds me of the Egyptians... Or many movies or TV shows.


----------



## Alys

rebekah said:


> hi... i have social anxiety but its relaly strange cos im afraid ppl will think i lust after them when im with them.. and i dont noe how to behave with ppl as a result.. i dont noe why its this way. and i have unwanted sexual impulses too. does nyone identify with me??


You may have obsessive compulsive disorder, it's what I have. I know it can cause unwanted sexual thoughts and impulses.


----------



## jsraja

*A Biblical Approach to Social Anxiety*

That is an good post in which it shows that god makes lots of sense which ve to show love,help etc....


----------



## ShylybutSmiley

Interesting read from what I read. Bookmarked it for further reading later.


----------



## creation

i believe that i am god
others around me have not even thought to act as if im not
my mind is read by all i am surrounded by
and others know this
i need it all to stop
my mind is out of control
i judge how a 20 year old man would judge although i try to look at life through the eyes of a child
the eyes of the devil arent great either


----------



## ilsr

thanks for the link. hope it helps in not getting depressed when others constantly judge one for having SA and it's attached problems.


----------



## overcomingsocialanxiety

*I do believe that God helps me through my social anxiety because sometimes when i feel lonely i'll say a little prayer and He gives me strength to make it through the day I just need to work on letting go and fully trusting Him to help me*


----------



## Cheesiness

_*"Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a heartless world, and the soul of soulless conditions. It is the opium of the people."*_* - Karl Marx

*


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

TruSeeker777 said:


> http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html


Hey, I'm a Christian, my question is if the baptist Bible, from witch the article is, is the same as Christian Bible.

Or are there subtle changes ? I mean in the words of the Bible, not into the interpretations of it.

Great article btw.


----------



## WishIwasSleeping

Thanks! This is exactly what I needed!


----------



## 4ChristJesus

Just what I needed. Thank you so much, Dear!
Jesus loves you! Keep the faith!
"Though we stumble, we will never fall. For the Lord holds them by the hand."
Love you guys!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Hey, I'm a Christian, my question is if the baptist Bible, from witch the article is, is the same as Christian Bible.
> 
> Or are there subtle changes ? I mean in the words of the Bible, not into the interpretations of it.
> 
> Great article btw.


No one knows ? :um


----------



## Revenwyn

RenegadeReloaded said:


> No one knows ? :um


It's the same Bible. Different denominations and even sometimes different congregations within the same denomination will interpret at least some small parts of it differently.

Catholics have added some books that were not originally held to be part of Scripture. Some of these are useful for history but not really anything else, and some of them are downright fictitious and even go against what the Bible says.

But all in all, there are 66 books that both the Catholic bible and the Protestant bible share, and besides for some wording differences or preferences on how to spell some names from version to version (King James Version vs New International Version vs English Standard Version, etc.) they contain the same verses. It's just the words are updated for more clarity to the modern reader or in keeping with the oldest known manuscripts in the original languages.

The King James Version is one of the oldest English translations. Many churches won't use anything else and they are doing themselves a disservice. The version itself is a translation of a translation. The original Greek text was translated into Latin, which is what the scholars who put together the King James version used to translate.

With the advent of archaeology, complete or mostly complete copies of scripture in their original languages (Hebrew and some Aramaic for the old testament, Greek for the New Testament) have been found and those have been faithfully translated to compile the newer versions of the Bible (New International Version is the most well-known of these) by a team of translators who represent many different denominations so no one teaching is prevalent.

Any more questions, PM me. I went to two years of Bible school, my husband has studied Hebrew and Greek and is studying to be a preacher.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

SpesVitae said:


> Just got through reading the article. I got teary-eyed. Thanks TruSeeker777 for posting it.
> 
> Peace be with you,
> Marcus
> 
> My favorite section:
> "God chose you to be His child before the world began.
> That choice was based on His own good pleasure
> Based on that choice, God called you to Himself
> You are justified (declared righteous based solely on the work of Christ)
> You will ultimately be glorified.
> 
> Everything that happens to you in life is designed by God to transform you into that ultimate expression of His glory. And the Father gave His Son to make this transformation possible. So how does this relate to the fear of man? Consider this. Since the Father chose to save you, and offered the very life of His Son to provide this salvation, then it follows that He will keep and protect you from all harm. This passage clearly states that God has justified you no one can effectively condemn or judge you. You are God's chosen and belong to Him. He has set His eternal love on you. Since you have been accepted by God in Christ, then you are totally secure. If you believe this and keep it before you, then what others think of you or what they do to you will lose significance. If God is for us, it doesn't matter what others may do to us. You belong to Him, and He takes perfect care of His own. There is nothing in this life that can break your relationship with God or separate you from His love. Other people, and even supernatural entities can't even touch you without the permission of your Sovereign, omnipotent heavenly Father. I encourage you to allow the Spirit of God to minister this truth to your heart. As you meditate on it, then fear and insecurity will lose its hold in your life."


I agree w/ this


----------



## 7th.Streeter

That was really awesome, Im priniting it all out


----------



## Lonesome

Wow! Good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## angelmom

*I does make sence*

it does make sense, I just need to read couple more times so it will get to my brain and stay there specialy when I around people, ahh but this is just so hard to do but I have to ask my self " why am I blushing, Why am I scared?""


----------



## TUMELO

This remind me of my daily prayer," Lord open my eyes that I may see opportunity for my breakthrough,give me some kindness and show your kindness through me,and lay some soul in my heart and win that soul through me.


----------



## jesus is my savior

Thank you so much for posting this!!! God bless you! You must be an angel! I've been searching and searching the Word for answers but it did not help me feel better! But now I'm seeing everything with fresh eyes! THANK YOU!!!<3


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Don't know if this is the right thread but lately I've been reading the bible more often and going to church. I was just wondering if you guys ever doubted the bible or god's existence when you guys were starting the transition to becoming a born again christian. From what I've heard it's perfectly normal and I'm not the only one who was experiencing similar things at the start of the journey. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## sydfrey

Is being religious beneficial on the road to healing Social Anxiety Disorder? My cousin folks constantly tell me to trust in God and Jesus so I would overcome any fear? Does Jesus' teachings give us any clue on how to overcome our greatest fears, including fear of man or social phobia?


----------



## lorgishbot101

I believe in one true god the father almighty 
may his eternal light shine upon my face, for he is the one and true love of my life
i wish that i may always bathe in his warmth embrace. as a gay man i feel comfort in knowing that my god has one true sex and that sex is the same as my sexual desire. however, i am so confused when my fellow christian brothers hate me and call me ****** and queer balls, just for the fact that I become sexually attracted when i see Jesus's body on the cross, because he is so strong and in such pain. 
Some one please help my tormented conscious


----------



## pepy1970

TruSeeker777 said:


> http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html


Thanks for the site. I agree that God is the only one we can really and truly feel comfortable with to discuss our dilemma.


----------



## pepy1970

lorgishbot101 said:


> I believe in one true god the father almighty
> may his eternal light shine upon my face, for he is the one and true love of my life
> i wish that i may always bathe in his warmth embrace. as a gay man i feel comfort in knowing that my god has one true sex and that sex is the same as my sexual desire. however, i am so confused when my fellow christian brothers hate me and call me ****** and queer balls, just for the fact that I become sexually attracted when i see Jesus's body on the cross, because he is so strong and in such pain.
> Some one please help my tormented conscious


God loves you no matter what. I find that you are a strong individual for voicing your deepest thoughts. May the Lord always hold you in his embrace. Those christian fellows should be supportive instead of critical. If they cannot, they should just hold their tongues. Amen. Good day and Let God.


----------



## ForgetMeForever

Has anyone gone through this and worked through their social anxiety with this help?
http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html

I printed it out before I even joined up with this site and read through it. At first I couldn't deal with it as it felt like God was rejecting me for having social anxiety. Now that I've been a Christian for a bit longer, I can read it and not feel that way.

Was just wondering if anyone was interested in starting a small egroup here at SAS, or perhaps a thread in the Christian egroup, to help each other work through our anxiety using Christian principles?


----------



## tennisfanatic27

In times of despair I have found that reading all of Psalms helps, after Psalms I will read Matthew, Mark, Luke, and John. I have always believed in a power greater than words can explain. It is times like these to where we have to accept this power and stop rejecting or ignoring it.


----------



## ItHurts

Wow, this made me feel much better. :clap


----------



## Daydreambeliever

Thank you and God Bless You to TruSeeker777 for posting this, it has changed my life!

Sometime's I would get angry at God for "making me this way" not realizing that it's not really the true me that is anxious around others, even though I've been this way since early childhood. I am naturally a very sensitive and introverted person which there is nothing wrong with being (I've finally realized after many years of thinking otherwise) and I believed the adults around me as a young child that there was something wrong with me. This came from society in general, teachers in school and me growing up in an extroverted family. Because I believed that there was something wrong with me I became anxious in any social situation where I felt others would judge me or not approve of me or things I said. 
I now see that was my biggist mistake in life, believing what others say about me instead of what God says about me. I realized this years ago but it didn't help my anxiety problems. I've prayed my whole life for God to get rid of these feelings of inferiority and fear of others. I often wondered why this prayer was never answered because I felt that I had tried to be a good and faithful servent, I would always repent of my sins and treat others kindly, etc. 
It wasn't until I read this article that I realized I was breaking the very first commandment for most of my life! Yes, the "you shall have no other gods before me" one! I never thought of my anxiety around others in this way but I am anxious around them because I care too much about what they think of me. If they accept me then I'm okay, I'm good; if they don't like me then there must be something wrong with me. This is me placing my trust in them instead of God. This is my sin, God didn't make me this way, I chose to believe that their opinion mattered most. The following is an excerpt from the article:

"What is an idol? It is a false god. What is idolatry? It is the worship of a false god. It is placing trust, allegiance, affection, desire, homage, and/or praise on something or someone other than the true and living God.
Are you recognizing the relationship of the fear of man and spiritual idolatry? The fear of man has its root in misplaced worship. God commands that we worship Him alone, and that He alone should have our awe, fear, and obedience. When fear and anxiety are in operation, something is in the place in our hearts that rightfully belongs to God."

Once I read this I cried and immediately asked God to forgive me for making other people my idols and putting them and their opinions first in my life instead of Him. I know in my heart that this is the first true step to recovery that I've ever made. 
:yay


----------



## Becca333

THE FEAR OF MAN IS OVERCOME BY THINKING BIBLICALLY

We are in a battle - not against people, but against spiritual foes that wage war in the arena of the mind. We will win or lose based on what we allow in our minds, and what we choose to think about and meditate on.
The Scriptures present the Christian experience as spiritual war waged on the battleground of the human mind. Victory over spiritual foes is rooted in learning to think Biblically. This principle is expressed throughout the Bible.

What a great post! I especially like this part, it sums it up.


----------



## Fireblade71

Thanks for the link! 

I was reading my daily devotional in the morning and I opened to Isaiah 51. Here is a few verses:

"Listen to Me, you who know righteousness,
You people in whose heart _is_ My law:
Do not fear the reproach of men,
Nor be afraid of their insults.
8 For the moth will eat them up like a garment,
And the worm will eat them like wool;
But My righteousness will be forever,
And My salvation from generation to generation."

"I, _even_ I, _am_ He who comforts you.
Who _are_ you that you should be afraid
Of a man _who_ will die,
And of the son of a man _who_ will be made like grass?"


----------



## stubbornlove

*hey everyone*

Hi I'm new here. Glad to know I'm not alone with SAD. Praise God! We should all just move to a little island  that would be a boring place wouldn't it? Lol


----------



## hoddesdon

I quite liked:

1 Peter 3:14 (NIV)
_14 But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. _


----------



## IslandGirl2

*Overcoming May Not Include Healing*

Here's my take on dealing with SAD within an "on fire" Christian community & lifestyle:

On one hand, I would love to press the magic button that sends miraculous healing my way. I struggle greatly with SAD and it has developed with Panic Disorder that, praise God, is not as bad as it used to be. But it's still horrible, so to receive a touch from the Lord that ends all of this would be a dream come true and and answer to prayer.

On the other hand: While I do not want to "speak things over myself" or continue living in a tangled life that isnt what God intended for me, I do believe that life is about overcoming our difficulties with God - not _not_ having any difficulties at all. And by having this ridiculous disorder, I have a great ability to have true compassion on my fellow man and to understand another's emotional burden without knowing their situation. For example, I've been able to help hold the heart of homeless middle-aged parapalegic man in NYC, because in my struggling with SAD -and it's symptom of living a somewhat lonely life, I've dealt with rejection and depression. I've conquered through those barriers and come out all the stronger in Christ's name because I have SAD - and as a suburban girl in my 20's, to be able to connect with that man who couldn't walk or speak and simply wanted to feel the love that comes from fellowship, and to aid in comforting his heart through God's love - well, just that one moment made all my struggles worth it.

No, God did not give us a spirit of fear (2Tim 1:7), but it's not my spirit that fears. It's my stupid brain that doesn't work properly. Besides SAD, I also have ADD, which go hand-in-hand often, as it's issues of the brain. As the David Crowder Band song goes, God is on the inside, roaring like a lion. And that's how I manage my spirit - to keep it roaring like a lion. It doesn't matter if I'm scared of people by nature, as long as I keep Gods commands and speak His name (when I do speak!), then my life is straight!

In this article, the author writes that the word fear is of Hebrew origin, meaning trembling -and that sums up my panic attacks and interactions with others all too well- but in my Bible, it defines the origin of the word 'fear' with the classical Greek word "phobos", meaning flight. The word fear then later took on the meaning of what caused the flight. To have fear is only natural! But to let it _conquer_ you into causing you to take flight from whatever it is God wants you to do? Then only THERE is where you err. God didn't say to Jonah: 'Go to Ninevah and preach my word, and PS, love every moment of it!'? No, He only told him to go. And did God whisper from the clouds before Jonah hightailed it in the other direction: 'Psst! Hey Jonah! You're not enthralled with my plans! Check yourself, man!' No, it was only when he decided to take flight from God, did God need to set him right.

I know there are some within the Church that disagree with me. My very good friend and I don't share the same viewpoint on this subject. She hears me speak of my difficulties with "anxiety" and encourages me to trust the Lord. But my social anxiety does not interrupt my faith in God! In fact, it strengthens it! Living my life in a daily reminder of my weakness only becomes a daily reminder of the very Good God that we serve! It's when I spend time moping about, wondering what God's intention is by having me make such little money at my job or what His plans are for my life that I feel the conviction and correction of the Holy Spirit - NEVER when I feel stupid at the grocery mart. The former type of anxiety is ungodly, not our SAD!! 
- Someone at church even once told me that I needed to release a demon(!!!??) when I was trying to quietly relieve myself of built of stress and panic over a very large class in church. Never in my walk with God have I ever felt left by Him or abandoned. Though I may panic over things I know are non-issues, and at times in my life, I've just plain sat down and argued God, He has never forsaken me. <---- and for that alone, I must stop all my kvetching and JUST. PRAISE. HIM.

It's only healthy that we work to overcome our issues with SAD, but unrealistic (I think ungodly) to wish them away. Yes, *expect* God to move in your life, but do not expect God to do what _you_ want Him to do in your life - it's HIS will we are to abide our lives by, not ours. So while I want and pray for God to remove this 'snare' that I struggle with, like Paul, I need to simply to live with a thorn in my side until he does. Just like I'd love for God to rain down manna from Heaven in form of financial blessings, I need to learn how to live for God with my meager means. I can use my emotional roller coaster to connect with others and my experiences as a human being to give glory to God. So if struggling and fear and panic attacks come my way, so be it. All I can do is strap on all the armor of God like it says to in Ephesians 6 and soldier on. I'm an Irish American, so no matter what disorder or plague or whatever I am given, I'll tell you this - I'll not let it get the best of me. Through the power given me in Christ, I'll go down fighting and go out with my boots on!

Hope this helps empower people! You are more than what you struggle with!
Love you all and give all glory to God - no matter how many or few people you talk to!


----------



## IslandGirl2

*Remember:*

Remember, what the enemy wants to hurt you can be used for God's glory!!!


----------



## Flocon de neige

IslandGirl2 said:


> Here's my take on dealing with SAD within an "on fire" Christian community & lifestyle:
> 
> On one hand, I would love to press the magic button that sends miraculous healing my way. I struggle greatly with SAD and it has developed with Panic Disorder that, praise God, is not as bad as it used to be. But it's still horrible, so to receive a touch from the Lord that ends all of this would be a dream come true and and answer to prayer.
> 
> On the other hand: While I do not want to "speak things over myself" or continue living in a tangled life that isnt what God intended for me, I do believe that life is about overcoming our difficulties with God - not _not_ having any difficulties at all. And by having this ridiculous disorder, I have a great ability to have true compassion on my fellow man and to understand another's emotional burden without knowing their situation. For example, I've been able to help hold the heart of homeless middle-aged parapalegic man in NYC, because in my struggling with SAD -and it's symptom of living a somewhat lonely life, I've dealt with rejection and depression. I've conquered through those barriers and come out all the stronger in Christ's name because I have SAD - and as a suburban girl in my 20's, to be able to connect with that man who couldn't walk or speak and simply wanted to feel the love that comes from fellowship, and to aid in comforting his heart through God's love - well, just that one moment made all my struggles worth it.
> 
> No, God did not give us a spirit of fear (2Tim 1:7), but it's not my spirit that fears. It's my stupid brain that doesn't work properly. Besides SAD, I also have ADD, which go hand-in-hand often, as it's issues of the brain. As the David Crowder Band song goes, God is on the inside, roaring like a lion. And that's how I manage my spirit - to keep it roaring like a lion. It doesn't matter if I'm scared of people by nature, as long as I keep Gods commands and speak His name (when I do speak!), then my life is straight!
> 
> In this article, the author writes that the word fear is of Hebrew origin, meaning trembling -and that sums up my panic attacks and interactions with others all too well- but in my Bible, it defines the origin of the word 'fear' with the classical Greek word "phobos", meaning flight. The word fear then later took on the meaning of what caused the flight. To have fear is only natural! But to let it _conquer_ you into causing you to take flight from whatever it is God wants you to do? Then only THERE is where you err. God didn't say to Jonah: 'Go to Ninevah and preach my word, and PS, love every moment of it!'? No, He only told him to go. And did God whisper from the clouds before Jonah hightailed it in the other direction: 'Psst! Hey Jonah! You're not enthralled with my plans! Check yourself, man!' No, it was only when he decided to take flight from God, did God need to set him right.
> 
> I know there are some within the Church that disagree with me. My very good friend and I don't share the same viewpoint on this subject. She hears me speak of my difficulties with "anxiety" and encourages me to trust the Lord. But my social anxiety does not interrupt my faith in God! In fact, it strengthens it! Living my life in a daily reminder of my weakness only becomes a daily reminder of the very Good God that we serve! It's when I spend time moping about, wondering what God's intention is by having me make such little money at my job or what His plans are for my life that I feel the conviction and correction of the Holy Spirit - NEVER when I feel stupid at the grocery mart. The former type of anxiety is ungodly, not our SAD!!
> - Someone at church even once told me that I needed to release a demon(!!!??) when I was trying to quietly relieve myself of built of stress and panic over a very large class in church. Never in my walk with God have I ever felt left by Him or abandoned. Though I may panic over things I know are non-issues, and at times in my life, I've just plain sat down and argued God, He has never forsaken me. <---- and for that alone, I must stop all my kvetching and JUST. PRAISE. HIM.
> 
> It's only healthy that we work to overcome our issues with SAD, but unrealistic (I think ungodly) to wish them away. Yes, *expect* God to move in your life, but do not expect God to do what _you_ want Him to do in your life - it's HIS will we are to abide our lives by, not ours. So while I want and pray for God to remove this 'snare' that I struggle with, like Paul, I need to simply to live with a thorn in my side until he does. Just like I'd love for God to rain down manna from Heaven in form of financial blessings, I need to learn how to live for God with my meager means. I can use my emotional roller coaster to connect with others and my experiences as a human being to give glory to God. So if struggling and fear and panic attacks come my way, so be it. All I can do is strap on all the armor of God like it says to in Ephesians 6 and soldier on. I'm an Irish American, so no matter what disorder or plague or whatever I am given, I'll tell you this - I'll not let it get the best of me. Through the power given me in Christ, I'll go down fighting and go out with my boots on!
> 
> Hope this helps empower people! You are more than what you struggle with!
> Love you all and give all glory to God - no matter how many or few people you talk to!


+1 
:agree


----------



## Optimist7

Hi guys,
I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while, though. 
I had an unusual situation. A health concern altered my quality of life and negatively impacted people's responses to me. I was already shy, but this made me reclusive, miserable and antisocial. This went on for over three years. I didn't know what to do. Doctors were baffled and began suggesting therapy (which was unhelpful). I had no choice but to put EVERYTHING in God's hands.
I remember falling to the floor in my apartment- crying and begging God for help, as it was clear that only He could help me. 
Within a matter of months, things transformed. People were placed in my life who helped. One provided religious and social support, two others provided nutritional/supplement suggestions and an ENT (the 10th one I had seen) understood my problem and gave me the necessary surgery. I actually stumbled across this *wonderful* ENT b/c I was helping someone else find a good ear/nose/throat surgeon...I had given up on them for myself.
It has been almost a year since I fell to the floor in earnest prayer, and my life is soooo different! I go out now, have a boyfriend, meet new people and no longer fear close/crowded spaces. However, I'm still not 100% confident. We'll say that I'm 82% there. I continue to pray and ask for guidance/strength. My minister says that it will take time, and so far he seems to be right. In addition to frequent Bible reading, Running Scared by Edward Welch was super helpful. I guess that's all I wanted to say. Best of luck to you all. Keep praying! And thank you OP, for that wonderful link.


----------



## Jess4Hope

I'm so happy you posted this. I've been told if I focus on my faith, it will help my social anxiety. The only problem is finding the right method. It's not like there are countless books for Christians on this subject. I've started reading this article and I'll definitely continue to study it. I feel like I've taken a giant leap on my path of recovery.


----------



## bananamango

Daydreambeliever said:


> Thank you and God Bless You to TruSeeker777 for posting this, it has changed my life!
> 
> Sometime's I would get angry at God for "making me this way" not realizing that it's not really the true me that is anxious around others, even though I've been this way since early childhood. I am naturally a very sensitive and introverted person which there is nothing wrong with being (I've finally realized after many years of thinking otherwise) and I believed the adults around me as a young child that there was something wrong with me. This came from society in general, teachers in school and me growing up in an extroverted family. Because I believed that there was something wrong with me I became anxious in any social situation where I felt others would judge me or not approve of me or things I said.
> I now see that was my biggist mistake in life, believing what others say about me instead of what God says about me. I realized this years ago but it didn't help my anxiety problems. I've prayed my whole life for God to get rid of these feelings of inferiority and fear of others. I often wondered why this prayer was never answered because I felt that I had tried to be a good and faithful servent, I would always repent of my sins and treat others kindly, etc.
> It wasn't until I read this article that I realized I was breaking the very first commandment for most of my life! Yes, the "you shall have no other gods before me" one! I never thought of my anxiety around others in this way but I am anxious around them because I care too much about what they think of me. If they accept me then I'm okay, I'm good; if they don't like me then there must be something wrong with me. This is me placing my trust in them instead of God. This is my sin, God didn't make me this way, I chose to believe that their opinion mattered most. The following is an excerpt from the article:
> 
> "What is an idol? It is a false god. What is idolatry? It is the worship of a false god. It is placing trust, allegiance, affection, desire, homage, and/or praise on something or someone other than the true and living God.
> Are you recognizing the relationship of the fear of man and spiritual idolatry? The fear of man has its root in misplaced worship. God commands that we worship Him alone, and that He alone should have our awe, fear, and obedience. When fear and anxiety are in operation, something is in the place in our hearts that rightfully belongs to God."
> 
> Once I read this I cried and immediately asked God to forgive me for making other people my idols and putting them and their opinions first in my life instead of Him. I know in my heart that this is the first true step to recovery that I've ever made.
> :yay


This is quite shocking to me as well. I just read over your post. I did not read the article yet but I know that I should. I have been a Christian all my life and struggling with anxiety. It is something that I know I need to overcome, but it has been so difficult. I know that I need to trust God to get rid of this. And I have been praying prayers here and there for help, but really I know it is not enough. It is shocking how the fear of public opinion is considered an idol. I do also ask God to forgive me of this, because I know that this has been such a problem with me and perhaps it has been hindering me getting closer to Him and developing a better relationship with Jesus. I have been so focused on my fear and what am I going to do or what am I going to say, and trying not to be awkward in situations and hoping that God was helping me, but really I guess He couldn't help me because I wasn't completely putting my trust in Him. This is all very difficult to sink in right now, but I am trying as best as possible. It is so important to focus on what God thinks about us, and not worry about the opinion of others.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

*Thanks for Posting*

It's nice to be a born again Christian and find other people who are going through the same battle. I never come across many born again christians and battling against SAD I don't really go and seek people out.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

*Your Testimony Blessed Me*



Optimist7 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here. I've been lurking for a while, though.
> I had an unusual situation. A health concern altered my quality of life and negatively impacted people's responses to me. I was already shy, but this made me reclusive, miserable and antisocial. This went on for over three years. I didn't know what to do. Doctors were baffled and began suggesting therapy (which was unhelpful). I had no choice but to put EVERYTHING in God's hands.
> I remember falling to the floor in my apartment- crying and begging God for help, as it was clear that only He could help me.
> Within a matter of months, things transformed. People were placed in my life who helped. One provided religious and social support, two others provided nutritional/supplement suggestions and an ENT (the 10th one I had seen) understood my problem and gave me the necessary surgery. I actually stumbled across this *wonderful* ENT b/c I was helping someone else find a good ear/nose/throat surgeon...I had given up on them for myself.
> It has been almost a year since I fell to the floor in earnest prayer, and my life is soooo different! I go out now, have a boyfriend, meet new people and no longer fear close/crowded spaces. However, I'm still not 100% confident. We'll say that I'm 82% there. I continue to pray and ask for guidance/strength. My minister says that it will take time, and so far he seems to be right. In addition to frequent Bible reading, Running Scared by Edward Welch was super helpful. I guess that's all I wanted to say. Best of luck to you all. Keep praying! And thank you OP, for that wonderful link.


Thank you for sharing your testimony. I've been in the same situation that you used to be in. This has been going on for about 6 months. I've had really bad cystic acne, PIH (dark spots), and some scarring on my face for most of my life and I'm 22. I was already withdrawn, but a few months ago I came down with something that made things a lot worse. I was out of town when it happened and I was humiliated by large groups of people in public places. As with your issue, Drs. were baffled. I spent tons of money, family members got tired of hearing about it, I didn't know what to do. I ended up dropping classes for the semester. I took a semester off research and I had to move with my grandparents out of my apartment. I was afraid to even go to the grocery store because of this issue. I've cried out to God several times and I believe he is helping me through it. I recently got an integrative Dr. who immediately got me on a treatment plan. I should be able to move into an apartment that belongs to a friend of my grandpas. Research will still be there, but the best thing was what I read from someone yesterday. "Don't consider your ailment as a problem, but as a Godsend that puts you on the path to better health. Many people have gone through similar issues and have persevered and you will too." I wrote it down and hung it up and I don't usually do things like that. That's how I'm choosing to look at it and I'm working toward improving by the grace of God.


----------



## anxiousmofo

"My mind is out of control." - Bible.


----------



## radiantrose

That is a great article with biblical truth. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

rebekah said:


> hi... i have social anxiety but its relaly strange cos im afraid ppl will think i lust after them when im with them.. and i dont noe how to behave with ppl as a result.. i dont noe why its this way. and i have unwanted sexual impulses too. does nyone identify with me??


yeh I can relate  keep strong


----------



## intimates

Thank you so much for this information.Keep it up..and post more views...


----------



## twitchy666

*seen this?*

jw.org


----------



## Ashley123

Thankyou!


----------



## CNikki

Thanks for this. It's weird, considering that most of my life has been based on fear and being timid of those around me. It's not going to be easy to break such cycle.


----------



## Chiriko57

Aw I loved this! Thank you SO MUCH for sharing this. I hope and pray that we will all get through this together with God.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL. x


----------



## meandernorth

Thank you for providing this. God Bless you.


----------



## newgirl14

thanks for this, and for those posting short memory verses


----------



## Mattens72

I've read this before; it rang true and tears actually came to my eyes. I need to read it again.

However, the battle still rages on in my mind, and I think I just may need to come to terms that I may never be perfect socially and this might be a cross I have to carry.


----------



## Eazi

Very helpful and probably the most legit post I've read on this site. Thank you.


----------



## MoveAlong91

TruSeeker777 said:


> http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much for this post. I love you so much for posting this. I genuinely understand the false idols of my heart; I was belittling Jesus Christ and put man in a place higher than Father. Thank you, again, and God bless you all. Goodnight


----------



## rosecolored

That article has helped me tremendously. I printed it out and read it every now and then. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## twitchy666

*I made a clear mistake*

I read the initial announcement a bit wrong. I failed to notice the word 'ever', 
so I was entertained that every act of kindness was wasted.

That made good sense to me.

So I'll start from scratch and read from top to tail the thread...
and will append this post later...

Certain bias whether religion / faith or TV inspires people the most.

One could be more down-to-earth or the opposite. Helpful, productive or not.


----------



## rookiexox

Secretive said:


> So are you saying S.A. comes from the devil and if we believed in God or were born again Christians it would no longer be a issue in our lives if we have faith in God and trusted him???????
> I have to say I never thought of it as coming from the devil before it rather does make sense.


All ailments come from the devil. Especially SA, the nature of the disorder is counterintuitive to almost every Bible verse I can think of.


----------



## rookiexox

Mattens72 said:


> I've read this before; it rang true and tears actually came to my eyes. I need to read it again.
> 
> However, the battle still rages on in my mind, and I think I just may need to come to terms that I may never be perfect socially and this might be a cross I have to carry.


No one can achieve social perfection.


----------



## shrimpius

Thank you for this! I just joined this website because i have social anxiety and i really am grateful for this piece of truth here.


----------



## EricNarvaez

Amazing read. Thanks for finding this.


----------



## lostinthemoment

Having one of those down days, and this post reminded me that my confidence and joy is found in the Lord, and not in the world, thank you


----------



## SLBFan

Thank you so much. I feel a little more hopeful about overcoming my anxiety after reading that article. The part about not needing to seek approval/fear rejection of man because God has already chosen and accepted me is very uplifting. I cannot wait to dig deeper into His word and use resources like this to cleanse, heal and restore my heart to what God has intended.


----------



## wyatthavens

thank you. this is a really good read.


----------



## thecleaner

*Thanks*

I enjoy reading Biblical texts if I can have it broken down and explained. Thanks for sharing. :smile2:


----------



## Snake Plant

I haven't read the link properly yet. Not particularly well versed in bible, still reading mine slowly. 

Did any of you ever pick up on Moses not being able to find his voice and having his brother to speak for him?


----------



## Kevin001

Snake Plant said:


> I haven't read the link properly yet. Not particularly well versed in bible, still reading mine slowly.
> 
> Did any of you ever pick up on Moses not being able to find his voice and having his brother to speak for him?


Yeah there were a few people that you can say had anxiety that God used. Aaron was the better speaker but Moses still performed a ton. Some people say he had a speech impediment.


----------

